# 𝗪𝗼𝘂𝗹𝗱 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗟𝗶𝗸𝗲 𝗣𝗲𝗼𝗽𝗹𝗲 𝗪𝗵𝗼 𝗛𝗮𝘃𝗲 𝗨𝗻𝗰𝗼𝗻𝘃𝗲𝗻𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻𝗮𝗹 𝗩𝗶𝗲𝘄𝘀�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

(�_�)


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

That would totally depend on the views. Some unconventional views are detestable to me, some are thoughtprovoking or worth respect, some are a bit nuts but fun and inspiring or endearing, some are a bit nuts and tiresome.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Depends on what they are. But thinking outside of the box is generally a good thing.


----------

